# Hidden staging area/train yard???



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

Hey guys, as some of you know im on vacation and im having model train withdrawal ;(. Anyway it has given me time to think about a generic track layout idea and the types of factories and stuff I want to use. I have a small area to do my layout, so I thought I could make a 8in extension off the table to have a staging yard. It would b under a mountain. This way I can still have a long 3 track yard and not take up a lot of space of the lysuoit itself. 

I will still have small yards on the layout, but now 7ft long like I would have under this mountain. 

Any thoughts or suggestions are incouraged, thanks!!!


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Make sure you have either a removable mountain or back-side access so that you can fix derailments and/or set up trains.


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

Ok, that's a great idea. I'll probably do a open back, will b easier to do. Thanks for the advice


----------

